# Shups Grove Bottle Show



## PhilaBottles (Jul 14, 2007)

How many people are goin to this one?? 

*JULY 21-22  -  ADAMSTOWN, PENNSYLVANIA  
*The 6th Annual Shupp's Grove Bottle Festival (Sat. & Sun. 6 AM to dark, Fri. Dealer Set-up 3 PM followed by Early Buyers 5 PM) at Shupp's Grove in Adamstown, Pennsylvania.  INFO: *STEVE GUION*, E-mail: sguion124@comcast.net or *JERE HAMBLETON*, E-mail: jshdetector@webtv.net or PH: (717) 393-5175.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 14, 2007)

I hope to go. I was just up there wendsday for work.


----------



## annie44 (Jul 14, 2007)

I am going to try to go on Saturday if I can get a dog sitter for Mr. Chase Saturday night!  My mom lives about 10 minutes from Adamstown.


----------



## bottlediger (Jul 17, 2007)

Ill be there sat picking up my new tumbler from JarDoc! I am veeeery excited. Keep and eye out for me guys

 Ry


----------



## annie44 (Jul 21, 2007)

This was a very fun show!!  It was outdoors and the dealers I talked to were all so nice - I had a great time.  I was on some time constraints as Becky needed to take our car and head up to NY, so I didn't get to see everything.  Still managed to pick up a couple of crude amber flasks - I believe one is Stoddard and one Westford, and a couple of Bunker Hill bottles - actually one is a Bunker Hill pickles jar with a lid, something I have never seen before.  I'll post pics when I get back to VA.  I didn't see very many mineral waters - at least that I don't already have.  One dealer had some impressive open pontil meds.  I was sorely tempted by a pinkish Greeleys with a very small lip flake...  that's my run down - was anyone else there?


----------



## bearswede (Jul 21, 2007)

Glad you had a good time, Cindy... Wish I couldda been there!


 Ron


----------



## Bottleman (Jul 21, 2007)

I made it and had a great time. Bought some pretty nice bottles and got to meet bottledigger, digger george and baltbottles for the first time. I think it was a little smaller than last year but overall it was a great show. I always look forward to this show every year.  

 ~~Tom


----------



## bearswede (Jul 22, 2007)

Watcha get? Pics?

 Love the name... Shupps Grove... You can feel  and smell the age in that name...


 Ron


----------



## annie44 (Jul 22, 2007)

I went back early this morning and picked up a half pint Kissengen Water, Hanbury Smith in olive green.   Goes nice with my Patterson and Brezeau and my other Hanbury Smith Kissengen.


----------



## annie44 (Jul 22, 2007)

Here's my Bunker Hill jar - the lid on it fits, but doesn't appear to go with it, because it is clear, and the glass on the Bunker Hill has a green cast to it.


----------



## annie44 (Jul 22, 2007)

Another pic of the jar....


----------



## annie44 (Jul 22, 2007)

Two flasks I bought together.  I think the dark amber one is from Westford, and the other possibly from a Stoddard glassworks - feel free to tell me if I'm wrong -


----------



## annie44 (Jul 22, 2007)

The tops..


----------



## annie44 (Jul 22, 2007)

Whittled all over..


----------



## annie44 (Jul 22, 2007)

Clear Bunker Hill - actually hard to find the clear ones - you see the yellow amber much more often.  This one is in perfect condition to replace the one I already have with a small lip bruise - if anyone is interested in that one let me know.


----------



## annie44 (Jul 22, 2007)

Last pic - it is always interesting to see what Becky picks out because she goes totally by what catches her eye....in the past she has picked out demijohns - this time she got something completely different that I know nothing about - a Flaccus steer head jar with a glass screw top  lid.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice Flaccus! They were Dealers in foods in Wheeling W.Va.


----------



## woody (Jul 22, 2007)

The flask on the left looks alot like Stoddard, to me, and I've dug a few of those here in NH.


----------



## annie44 (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks Zane and Woody for your comments.  Here's another pic of the one I  think might be Westford - it reminds me of the sheaf of wheat flasks that I have seen..


----------



## bearswede (Jul 22, 2007)

> Another pic of the jar....


 
 Much more dramatic shot with this one... I like it!!!


 Ron


----------



## LC (Jul 23, 2007)

I had one of those Flaccus jars back in the early 80s, and sold it at a flea market for little of nothing. I really didn't even know what kind of a jar it was at the time.  Can anyone tell me the variation as to the prices run on these jars ? I have never found another of them since I got rid of the one I had.[/align]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Cindy, nice scores!  I love the flask's![]


----------



## kungfufighter (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Cindy!  Sorry to have missed you at the show.  You are correct, the flasks with the funky and very distinctive tops (at the right in the group shot and the one that you photograph singly) are both Westford made.  I would agree with Woody that the other flask (at the left in the group shot) was made at one of the four Stoddard Houses, probably the Granite Glass Comapny.


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 6, 2007)

My second year at the grove and had a blast.  I wonder how many times I was standing next to someone from here and didn't know it.  I was skunked again on the local bottles.  However I did obtain info on some of the bottles I am searching for.....they are real....they are out there...I will trackem down digm up 
 but no matter what...........................I WILL FIND THEM......
 thx privvydigger


----------

